# What tool is this?



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

What is the tool that this fella uses at the 5 min mark to keep the back in the picture frame?
Are there any better options that doing it that way?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

its called a point driver :<))


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Here is another version of the tool. It is used where it would be difficult to use a hammer.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I used glazing points and a small putty knife when I did some glass cabinet doors for my wife a few weeks ago.

Had to explain to a couple of Lowes employees what glazing points were and how to use them. But, one of them did know where they were on the shelf.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I purchased this one when it was on sale. It works great. Logan Point Driver Model f500-2


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I knew someone around here would know what it was. Thanks guys


----------

